
Why is kernel_task slowing my Mac down so much? - mrzool
https://eclecticlight.co/2019/02/20/why-is-kernel_task-slowing-my-mac-down-so-much/
======
DowsingSpoon
This is a nothing article.

The article provides no meaningful analysis. Here’s what might have made it
worth reading:

* How does the hardware, and software like the kernel, manage heat in the machine?

* Some information about CPU power states, &c, and how the kernel interacts with the hardware regarding them.

* Some analysis of how Activity Monitor works and why it ascribes a certain amount of CPU activity to kernel_task, or to any other task.

